
Netflix needs to grow, but it’s sacrificing great original series to do so - jmsflknr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/12/20791602/netflix-canceled-shows-originals-tuca-bertie-oa-streaming-wars-disney
======
WebScorpion
Their formula for picking which shows to renew needs some work from my
perspective. Shows I watched that have been cancelled = 5; Shows I'm looking
forward to watching = 1. The OA was almost the last straw for me...if they
don't bring back Altered Carbon I will become a former subscriber.

